# Is a shrimp only tank easier to maintain?



## Raws69 (6 Jun 2021)

Hi

really struggling with maintaining two tanks and working weekends. Looking to sell one, but another option is to just keep shrimp for now, but will this cut down on maintenance?


----------



## thatblokeoverthere (6 Jun 2021)

Absolutely. I have three tanks and maintenance is really only tidying up the plants and keeping on top of the water. Between the shrimps and a few nerites I have barely any algae so there is very little to do.

Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## Raws69 (6 Jun 2021)

Why water change scheme do you do, is it still 50% weekly?


----------



## thatblokeoverthere (7 Jun 2021)

I don't. After the tanks are properly established I just top up with RO water as and when. Obviously I still monitor parameters but they stay very stable, Shrimp produce very little waste. 

Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## Raws69 (7 Jun 2021)

Ok, so other than topping up evaporatio, there is no need to change the water assuming I just keep an eye on the plants and shrimp for issues.  Cheers


----------



## thatblokeoverthere (7 Jun 2021)

Other people will have other opinions, that's just what I do, but I can't see the harm if you regularly monitor parameters.

Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## Driftless (7 Jun 2021)

I have a UNS 60u that is shrimp only, we do weekly WCs along with the other tanks but that is because we have a system to do all the tanks at once.  I think that a shrimp and snail tank is really easy to maintain particularly if you don't have any stem plants.   Moss, carpet, crypts, Java Fern, etc., all work really well in a low-maintenance tank.

FWIW - we do about a 30% WC on the shrimp tank.


----------



## Raws69 (7 Jun 2021)

I’ve put my 2nd tank up for sale on here but as a fall back I can clear the fish and go shrimp only but want almost no maintenance jobs on the tank.


----------



## Driftless (8 Jun 2021)

Raws69 said:


> I’ve put my 2nd tank up for sale on here but as a fall back I can clear the fish and go shrimp only but want almost no maintenance jobs on the tank.


Everything that lives requires care and maintenance.


----------



## SudhirR (8 Jun 2021)

IMO shrimp only tanks still need periodic water changes. It will certainly not be drastic as requiring 50% or more water changes every week. 

My shrimp only tank was low tech with only some easy plants and I used to do about 20% water change every 2 weeks. Some times more than 20% but the two week duration was to ensure that shrimps have enough time before their molts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aec34 (8 Jun 2021)

I do about 30% weekly change on my no CO2 shrimp tank, and quick look over + glass rub with toothbrush as needed. Filter clean about every 6 weeks. It’s easy mostly because it’s small I guess and well established - only 20 litres.


----------

